# What's so great about Mario?



## Jas0n (Dec 10, 2008)

One thing i've never understood is why people actually like Mario. He's just a really annoying Italian plumber that jumps about like a maniac while saying woohoo constantly, same goes for his brother, although he's even worse.

Somebody explain please.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 10, 2008)

ROFL! Wow! what a thing to complain about. If you don't like Mario then sue Nintendo 

again your getting to deep into things. Who cares if mario says "woohoo!"


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 10, 2008)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> ROFL! Wow! what a thing to complain about. If you don't like Mario then sue Nintendo
> 
> again your getting to deep into things. Who cares if mario says "woohoo!"


You make no sense.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 10, 2008)

He's _italian._ That's what's great about him.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 10, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> #gsw1996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I do, learn to read better.  

P.S What did I say that confused you hm?


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 10, 2008)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really.

1) I'm not complaining, just asking why people like him.
2) Just because I don't like Mario why would I sue Nintendo, that makes no sense by itself


----------



## Dragorium15 (Dec 10, 2008)

Honestly, I don't see what's so special either,

All of his games are repetetive and boring and Nintendo has dragged his series longer than they should have. Actually, they've been doing this with pretty much every series now...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 10, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> One thing i've never understood is why people actually like Mario. He's just a really annoying Italian plumber that jumps about like a maniac while saying woohoo constantly, same goes for his brother, although he's even worse.
> 
> Somebody explain please.


He's just a really annoying Italian plumber that jumps about like a maniac while saying woohoo constantly, same goes for his brother, although he's even worse.


1)saying something is "annoying" which you did is complaining 
2) Mario was created by Nintendo didn't you know that?  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 10, 2008)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I said you was annoying that doesn't mean i'm complaining, that means you're annoying.

And yes I know Mario was created by Nintendo but just because you don't like something that doesn't mean you go try and sue the creators, you would just get smashed in court and look like a total fool, I suggest you just shut up now.

Anyway, I agree, Dragorium. I would prefer it if they stopped making so many titles of the same thing, although I like the Mario games and Animal Crossing games, that doesn't mean I want a billion different versions of them with tiny changes.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 10, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> #gsw1996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@If I said you was annoying that doesn't mean i'm complaining, that means you're annoying.

Yes, you would be complaing that i'm "annoying"


@And yes I know Mario was created by Nintendo but just because you don't like something that doesn't mean you go try and sue the creators, you would just get smashed in court and look like a total fool, I suggest you just shut up now.

WOW! You thought I was serious? 


@I suggest you just shut up now.

Big talk for someone over the internet


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 10, 2008)

Mario's the more athletic fat guy I know.
But he's always bothered me.

He's....shifty... >>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 10, 2008)

ewll, the thing is, is he's the hero, one of the first video game heros with a storyline. Everyone loves a good hero, except the villians.


----------



## Micah (Dec 10, 2008)

Mario=Nintendo's best series.


----------



## SilverCyrus (Dec 10, 2008)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> ROFL! Wow! what a thing to complain about. If you don't like Mario then sue Nintendo
> 
> again your getting to deep into things. Who cares if mario says "woohoo!"


let him express what he wants......hes not saying hes annoying hes asking why we like him......their 2 different things


----------



## SilverCyrus (Dec 10, 2008)

i aint that much of a fan, but
i think it is because mario was the first games to be released by nintendo and so fans just kept buying the games because they kept on being made.....they didnt like the annoying "plumberness and woohooing" but he didnt start out like that but after awhile fans didnt care because mario where fun games.   and the mario franchise has came out so much of a veriaty of games....(MarioKart,Marioparty,mario vs donkey kong, and other kool types of games


----------



## Princess (Dec 10, 2008)

cuz he pwns


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 10, 2008)

that's not a suitable argument cryindarkness, I think he asked why, not an opinion. "Why" would be a basis of fact like what SilverCyrus said, It became somewhat of a super fan base to where once one was out, people saw it as the best thing since the color tv.


----------



## akmaruman09 (Dec 10, 2008)

ok seriously what would gaming hisrory b without mario? well i'll say this he is the 1 hu got nintendo started and we wouldn't even have animal crossing without him so respect not hate him!


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 10, 2008)

SilverCyrus said:
			
		

> i aint that much of a fan, but
> i think it is because mario was the first games to be released by nintendo and so fans just kept buying the games because they kept on being made.....they didnt like the annoying "plumberness and woohooing" but he didnt start out like that but after awhile fans didnt care because mario where fun games.   and the mario franchise has came out so much of a veriaty of games....(MarioKart,Marioparty,mario vs donkey kong, and other kool types of games


This pretty much answers it for me I guess 

For those few people that got confused: I have nothing against the Mario games themselves, they're really fun actually, it's just that I hate Mario. Out of all the things they could think of why choose a woohooing italian plumber in overalls for their trademark game? >_<


----------



## dsmaster64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Why don't we just say Mario's a video game character. He's not real. Like him or hate him. Everyone should have an opinon. It'd be cool if we could all just be cool with each other.


----------



## akmaruman09 (Dec 10, 2008)

so they could get ppl to buy it and nintendo would only get richer and richer as everyday passes and that all these mario games r rly popular and r the most bouht games


----------



## Princess (Dec 10, 2008)

lol sorr-y


----------



## MygL (Dec 10, 2008)

i think its great hes happy all the time, lots of games and hes kinda of funny on his games, also i still dont understood why people hate him he hasnt do anything to make mad sum1 xP im not saying u hate him BTW....................


----------



## kuribo (Dec 11, 2008)

People like Mario because his games are always very good and fun to play...he also has a funny voice .


----------



## Bazzel (Dec 11, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> One thing i've never understood is why people actually like Mario. He's just a really annoying Italian plumber that jumps about like a maniac while saying woohoo constantly, same goes for his brother, although he's even worse.
> 
> Somebody explain please.


You are just one of those *CEN-3.0-SORD*ers who dislikes everything everyone else loves.


----------



## D.T. (Dec 11, 2008)

I never liked the 3D games much...SM64 was okay but after that just meh. But I loved the old 2D platformers...I still play Super Mario World regularly.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 11, 2008)

Bazzel said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you say so.


----------



## Bazzel (Dec 11, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Bazzel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plus this question is a bit retared. It is the same as asking you what's so great about Animal Crossing, or to all those anime-lovers what's so great about anim


----------



## The Chameleon (Dec 11, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> One thing i've never understood is why people actually like Mario. He's just a really annoying Italian plumber that jumps about like a maniac while saying woohoo constantly, same goes for his brother, although he's even worse.
> 
> Somebody explain please.


Mario was one of the first video game characters. He debuted in
Donkey Kong in 1981 and then had his game in Super Mario Brothers.
His game title was such an instant best-seller and success that more games
featuring him were produced.

Plus, the Mario si something that is good for all-ages. People of any age can
enjoy a Mario game. If it weren't for Mario, we wouln't even have video games.
He has inspired many of the video games that we play today.

Now YOU explain why you obsess over anime. Anime is just disgusting.
Most of it is sexual, girl and raunchy. Not to mention X-Rated.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 11, 2008)

Bazzel said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dragorium15 (Dec 11, 2008)

The Chameleon said:
			
		

> Most of it is sexual, girl and raunchy. Not to mention X-Rated.


Lawl, people who don't know what the hell they're talking about.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 11, 2008)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> The Chameleon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 11, 2008)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> The Chameleon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only in japan  in U.S it's mostly all kids crap


----------



## Dragorium15 (Dec 11, 2008)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, no it really isn't.

If you people want to argue something, at least have a way to back it up.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 11, 2008)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> #gsw1996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed.

That's what annoys me about so many people on the internet, they have nothing to back up what they say half the time >_>


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 11, 2008)

xD Mario pwns.
It's just entertaining I guess. 
I ask the same thing on the LoZ. 
It's just a blonde boy running around with a sword killing monsters. 
What's so great about it?
IDK, it's fun, just like mario. It's fun.
Well it also really depends what you find by fun, but i'm sure that's why many people enjoy mario, because he's a fat italian plumber that jumps around saying woo-hoo. xD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 11, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay all anime rated X is called henti or yhio [something like that] and its mostly shown in japan BUT you can see it in U.S but who would want to I don't know 0-O. all other anime shows that are brought over to U.S are usally dumbed down for kids like Naruto for example.


----------



## KOOky_CoconutZ (Dec 11, 2008)

Actually I agree, Mario is a nuisance to me! >_> maybe it's just because in mario party games my brother always wins (he uses mario NON STOP)...but he's still annoying.


----------



## D.T. (Dec 11, 2008)

They've milked the Mario series dry...

I wish they'd make more 2D games, like New Super Mario Bros.


----------



## VantagE (Dec 11, 2008)

D.T. said:
			
		

> They've milked the Mario series dry...
> 
> I wish they'd make more 2D games, like New Super Mario Bros.


What... you don't think Mario Galaxy didn't take a new turn on game play? There were some AMAZING lvl designs in that game alone... and they are making more Mario 2D games... the new Mario & Luigi RPG3 game?  And plus people can just get them from VC.

I like Mario and MOST of his games... cept mario party... hate it.... Though I do hate play Mario in SSBB... I just like to... and its annoying when others play as him on it...


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 12, 2008)

Mario's okay... some games like SM64 and SMS are great fun. Then there's some games like the Mario Party series that just make me wonder if Nintendo really hates the Mario series.

Personally, I think Metroid is Nintendo's brainchild... no pun intented.


----------



## VantagE (Dec 12, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Mario's okay... some games like SM64 and SMS are great fun. Then there's some games like the Mario Party series that just make me wonder if Nintendo really hates the Mario series.
> 
> Personally, I think Metroid is Nintendo's brainchild... no pun intented.


Brain child...haha good one... =P

You wonder why they didn't make Zelda their first game...


----------



## Tola (Dec 12, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> One thing i've never understood is why people actually like Mario. He's just a really annoying Italian plumber that jumps about like a maniac while saying woohoo constantly, same goes for his brother, although he's even worse.
> 
> Somebody explain please.


He's very charismatic.  He's a nice guy who spends his life saving Princess Peach.  He doesn't sit on his computer and insult other people for the sake of being different and sounding controversial all to grab attention.  

Plus, unlike you, some people weren't born in 1999, so they have grown up with him since the beginning, or around the beginning.

Edit: Metroid is not Nintendo's brainchild by any means.  Mario is the flagship, and shall remain so; Pokemon is its money machine.  Metroid is just a cool franchise.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 12, 2008)

Those aren't the reason Mario has fans it's because he has awesome games Super Mario Bros. for the NES literally saved the gaming industry back in the 80s.


----------



## Resurgence83 (Dec 12, 2008)

I've kinda lost interest for Mario.  Kirby is my new anti-drug!


----------



## beakmanthegreat (Dec 12, 2008)

I agree,with resurgence, Kirby is kinda more fun... with mario your happy if you get a fire flower, with kirby, 
you kill something
devour it
and use the leftover body parts to kill more enemies.

Kirbys probably the Most bad-*** character ever, lol.

But in all seriousnes, EVERY ONE OF YOU owe it to yourselves to go buy kirby superstar ultra for the DS and buy a copy for your BFF, brother, sister ,dad ,mom, crazy uncle, WHATEVER!

Because the only ay you can make that game any better is by playing it Co-Op.
And its pretty dang good only one player, too.  =D


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 12, 2008)

Bah, I just hate Mario.
The only Mario game I like is SMS. Really. >_>

All the others were.... ehg.


----------



## D.T. (Dec 12, 2008)

Did you ever play the 2D sidescrollers? Super Mario Bros, Super Mario Bros 3, Super Mario World?


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 12, 2008)

D.T. said:
			
		

> Did you ever play the 2D sidescrollers? Super Mario Bros, Super Mario Bros 3, Super Mario World?


Gotta love sidescrollers.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 12, 2008)

D.T. said:
			
		

> Did you ever play the 2D sidescrollers? Super Mario Bros, Super Mario Bros 3, Super Mario World?


This.


----------



## D.T. (Dec 12, 2008)

I'll agree with anyone that the 3D mario games suck...but the side scrollers were great and they never get old. Maybe it's just because I grew up on 'em but I love them. And it's kind of upsetting that people seem to be judging Mario just by the 3D games.


----------



## SilverCyrus (Dec 12, 2008)

D.T. said:
			
		

> I'll agree with anyone that the 3D mario games suck...but the side scrollers were great and they never get old. Maybe it's just because I grew up on 'em but I love them. And it's kind of upsetting that people seem to be judging Mario just by the 3D games.


i liked Mario64

and the mario karts...they all pwnd
.paper marios pwned to


----------



## kuribo (Dec 13, 2008)

D.T. said:
			
		

> I'll agree with anyone that the 3D mario games suck...but the side scrollers were great and they never get old. Maybe it's just because I grew up on 'em but I love them. And it's kind of upsetting that people seem to be judging Mario just by the 3D games.


Yeah, the 2d Mario-games will always be the best but there's nothing wrong with the 3d ones. They are different but not worse. Have you played Galaxy?


----------



## Kyle (Dec 13, 2008)

He's Ron Jeremy. That's why.


----------



## MygL (Dec 14, 2008)

also mario is a new type of hero instead of beaing tall, strong, long hair, and all that stuff that people wants to add for they protagonist hes just small fatty and sum other stuff i think its unique


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 14, 2008)

xYoh said:
			
		

> also mario is a new type of hero instead of beaing tall, strong, long hair, and all that stuff that people wants to add for they protagonist hes just small fatty and sum other stuff i think its unique


You mean Mario is the 'old' type of protagonist.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a few words to say about Mario....MAKE ANOTHER 2D MARIO GAME....and mario party sucks as the series progresses.....


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 14, 2008)

Hmm... I can agree with you, Although I think Luigi is awesome.  Mario is probably popular because he's basically Nintendo's Mascot.


----------



## Hariuku (Dec 14, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> One thing i've never understood is why people actually like Mario. He's just a really annoying Italian plumber that jumps about like a maniac while saying woohoo constantly, same goes for his brother, although he's even worse.
> 
> Somebody explain please.


 Mostly nostalgia. If you've really spent time trying to find what was wrong with Mario and came up with those exaggerations... Well, just know this, that's not all he does.

 Sure, we can all have our opinions on Mario, but don't base them off those reasons. >_>"


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 14, 2008)

Hariuku said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) I didn't spend my time trying to find out what was wrong with Mario, i'm not that sad.
2) Those aren't exaggerations, they're facts.
3) I know that's not all he does, but that's mostly what he does.
4) I can base my opinion of Mario off any reasons I please.


----------



## Melee201 (Dec 14, 2008)

Personally, Mario games are my favorites.  I like Mario Kart, New Super Mario Bros., and all the sports games.  People like Mario as a character, I guess, mostly because of the familiarity.  But, another reason people may like Mario is just because, with the exception of his usual catch phrases, he doesn't say anything at all.  That leaves a lot to the imagination about his character, and adds a whole new dimension to his games.  I don't know, that's just my say.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Dec 14, 2008)

OM*G Jas0n gsw shut up please youve been arguing for what 3 hours with each other or mini
and dragging me into it >.<

PS most people like Mario cuz hes so simple.
Like the old Sonic games. Waaaaayyy better than the new ones that are too annoying


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 14, 2008)

Jas0n and #gsw have developed a small grudge against each other  :r 
I see it almost everywhere i go  o.o 
But there is nothing wrong with that. There are just some people you can't get along with  T_T


----------



## brotatochip (Dec 14, 2008)

LOL that was pretty funny 
Idk the answer though...


----------



## Hariuku (Dec 14, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Hariuku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, from now on, Mario is an Italian maniac that says woohoo contantly.Ditto for Luigi.


----------



## Proudwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

xD I dunno


----------



## MygL (Dec 15, 2008)

dragonflamez:
uhmmm ya also look the protagonist of now theyre all cool and stuff like that xP


----------

